# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  миссия жизни

## nataxxxa

у каждого из нас своя миссия в жизни,после завершения которой,мы умираем.  представье ситуацию: многодетная семья.женщине 50 лет.пятеро детей.возраст от 10 до 30 лет.муж с детьми куда-нибудь уезжает на автомобиле,попадает в аварию и все на смерть.остается жить только эта женщина.  вот в чем её миссия заключается?смысл дальше существовать?(и покончить с собой нельзя-греееех)что она должна совершить,чтоб её миссия на этой земле завершилась?

----------


## Викторыч

> вот в чем её миссия заключается?смысл дальше существовать?(и покончить с собой нельзя-греееех)что она должна совершить,чтоб её миссия на этой земле завершилась?


 Да ничего особенного. Другой любящий муж, другие дети плюс опыт прошлого. Полагаю очередной муж будет уже не таким легкомысленным и примет во внимание прошлый олыт своей пассии.

----------


## Yrok25

найти мужчину который потерял жену и остался с детьми , и жить с ним ради детей, с человеком со стороны они не будут чувствовать себя на равных ,по одиночке им не справится , так делали в старину

----------

